
Ask HN: Good resources for learning about Computer Networks? - finaliteration
Networking and Networks are probably my weakest area when it comes to technical knowledge&#x2F;skills. I know enough to create new virtual networks and subnets on AWS and Azure as well as how to set up my router at home, but beyond that I’m fairly clueless about how things work at a lower level.<p>Do you know of any good resources for developers to learn about computer networking and how things like TCP&#x2F;IP, etc., actually work?
======
raphinou
This should help you
[https://inl.info.ucl.ac.be/cnp3](https://inl.info.ucl.ac.be/cnp3)

